# Amnesia?



## Leif-Jesper (20. November 2004)

Hallo,
was ist eigentlich Amnesia-Schnur und warum wird die immer als Mundschnur verwendet?


----------



## Klaus S. (20. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Hallo @Leif-Jesper,

die Amnesia ist eine monofile Schnur in den Farben Gelb, Rot, Schwarz und Transparent. 

1. Sie hat eine sehr hohe Dehnung.
2. Sie kann nach Verdrallungen wieder glatt gezogen werden.
3. Sie ist sehr Abriebfest.
4. Sie "längt" sich, was bei Mundschnüren eher ein Nachteil ist.
5. Sie ist relativ teuer. (70m um die 5 Euro).


Die meisten "Vorfachbauer" verwenden die Amnesia nur noch als Vorfachschnur jedoch nicht als Mundschnur. Ich jedoch benutze die Amnesia auch weiterhin als Mundschnur da ich schon des öfteren an der Schnur Einkerbungen (durch Muschelbänke oder Steine) gesehen habe und trotzdem den Fisch landen konnte, eine "normale" monofile Schnur wäre "gebrochen". Durch die "Längung" muß man jedoch des öfteren die Mundschnüre erneuern.

Die Schnur ist wirklich nur zum Vorfachbau geeignet da sie eine übermäßige Dehnung hat.

Gruß aus den saukalten Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Tja, was is Amnesia? Kann ich dir auch nicht so genau sagen bin kein Schnurfachmann. Ich kann dir nur ein Paar Vorteile und Nachteile aufzählen. 
Als Mundschnur ist sie sehr Vorteilhaft und oft benutz weil sie sehr abriebfest ist und ziemlich steif. Wenn man mal Tüddel hat lässt sich diese Schnur sehr einfach wieder entknoten und die Schnur lässt sich sogar glätten wenn man sie stramm zwischen den Fingern durchzieht. Die Amnesia gibt es in verschiedenen Farben wie gelb, orange, schwarz und in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen.
Der größte Nachteil ist das sie sehr dehnbar ist und bei einer starken Dehnung nicht in die Ursprungslänge zurück geht. Wenn mann zb. 1 Meter stark dehnt hat man danach ca 1,05 Meter. Genau das ist das Problem, jedenfalls bei Montagen wo es auf dioe Mundschnurlänge genau drauf ankommt. ZB. die Montagen mit RST Feder.
Ich verwende zum Brandungsangeln nur noch Speciman Pike Line von Cormoran. Die ist ebenfalls mehrfach getempert hat fast die selben Eigenschaften wie die Amnesia und diese Schnur geht nach einer Überdehnung in ihre Ursprungslänge zurück.
Amnesia verwende ich nur noch für meine Bootsmontagen und da auch nur so lange bis die Vorräte alle sind.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (20. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Danke.
Was deine Vorräte angeht, Meeresangler Schwerin, die nehme ich dir gerne ab.Ich würde diese Amnesia nähmlich gern mal testen.


----------



## Katze_01 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Moin


Ich habe mit Amnesia nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, gerade als Schlagschnur.

Die Rote Amnesia ist im Dunkeln sehr gut sichtbar, wenn man sie anleuchtet.

Katze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit Amnesia nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, gerade als Schlagschnur.


Wie jetzt, sag nur du nimmst dieses Gummiband als Schlagschnur?  |kopfkrat Da liegt das Blei doch noch am Strand wenn die Rute schon durchgezogen Richtung Dänemark zeigt. Das hab ich sicher falsch verstanden oder?


			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rote Amnesia ist im Dunkeln sehr gut sichtbar, wenn man sie anleuchtet.


Als Hauptschnur nimmst du die auch? Oder wo leuchtest du die Schnur an?

@ Leif, nö abgeben brauch ich die nicht, wie gesagt beim Bootsangeln bin ich sehr zufrieden damit wegen der Robustheit. Nur eben nicht mehr beim Brandungsangeln.


----------



## petipet (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

@Jörg,

Katze hat da sicher was durcheinandergebracht. Der Sinn einer Schlagschnur ist doch, daß sie sehr steif (hart, strong) sein soll, um eine optimale Aufladung der Wurfrute zu ermöglichen. (Na klar, soll sie auch den Wurfhammer abpuffern) 
Amnesia als Schlagschnur wäre genau das Gegenteil, was man sich von so einer Schnur vorstellt.
Im Anfang war ich von Amnesia als Mundschnur begeistert, aber sie längt sich nun mal. Bei Brandungsmontagen (wie du schon schreibst, SRT-Federn) kommt es zu Problemen. Beim Karpfenangeln verwende ich sie weiter. Aber nach jedem Fischen wechsele ich auch da die Mundschnüre aus.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Waldi (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Amnesia als Schlagschnur? - unmöglich!
Ich habe sehr viel mit Amnesia herumgetestet und bis auf den schon erwähnten Nachteil der Dehnung ohne wieder in die Ursprungslänge zurückzukehren habe ich nur Vorteile entdeckt. Ich benutze sie allerdingst immer weniger. Meißtens nur noch als Mundschnur oder bei Liftmontagen als Montagehauptschnur. Obwohl ich schon als Haupt.- u. Schlagschnur nur noch Fireline oder anderes Geflecht verwende und somit schon fast Nulldehnung in der ganzen Sache habe tendiere ich auch schon dazu auch die komplette Vorfachmontage aus dickem Geflecht herzustelle. Jedenfallst experimentiere ich damit.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Adrian* (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

wat is denn mundschnur???  ;+


----------



## Klaus S. (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Amnesia als Schlagschnur? - unmöglich!
> Ich habe sehr viel mit Amnesia herumgetestet und bis auf den schon erwähnten Nachteil der Dehnung ohne wieder in die Ursprungslänge zurückzukehren habe ich nur Vorteile entdeckt. Ich benutze sie allerdingst immer weniger. Meißtens nur noch als Mundschnur oder bei Liftmontagen als Montagehauptschnur. Obwohl ich schon als Haupt.- u. Schlagschnur nur noch Fireline oder anderes Geflecht verwende und somit schon fast Nulldehnung in der ganzen Sache habe tendiere ich auch schon dazu auch die komplette Vorfachmontage aus dickem Geflecht herzustelle. Jedenfallst experimentiere ich damit.
> Gruß Waldi


Hallo,
wenn du nur geflochtene Schnüre nimmst, wirst du Probleme bekommen. Ich habe schon 39er Fireline durchgeknallt weil die Schockbelastung beim Wurf einfach zu hoch für diie geflochtene Schnur ist. Kannst ja mal probieren nur das Blei anzutüdeln und werfen (bei mir ist da immer die Schnur gebrochen). Die Amnesia fängt die auftretenen Beschleunigungskräfte sehr gut ab (1 Meter als Vorfachschnur reicht völlig). Da die Vorfach- und Mundschnur den meisten Grundkontakt haben würde ich hier auf keinen Fall geflochtene Schnur nehmen da sie nicht Abriebfest ist (Muscheln, Steine u.s.w.) 
Als Hauptschnur ist die Fireline TOP (bis auf den großen Schnurbogen beim Wind von der Seite beim Wurf).

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Waldi (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Moin Klaus S,
habe ja auch ähnliche Befürchtungen! Bin wie gesagt am experimentieren. Ein bischen Dehnung sollte irgendwo schon bleiben. Aber ich bin auch nicht der absolute Gewaltwerfer obwohl meine Ruten das wohl hergeben würden. Kann mir daher gar nicht vorstellen eine 39er Fireline beim Wurf zu sprengen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## petipet (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> wat is denn mundschnur??? ;+


#h 

Hallo Adrian,

Ich finde, man läßt deine Frage untergehen. Mundschnur ist der Teil der Schnur, wo am Ende der Haken geknüpft ist, wo der Fisch den Köder schlucken soll. Deswegen sollte die Mundschnur unauffälliger als Vorfach und Hauptschnur sein. Dazu kommt: Bei einem "Hänger" reißt in der Regel die nicht so Sollbruchstarke Mundschnur, weil sie ja vom Durchmesser immer "dünner" gewählt wird. Der Hauptgrund, eine Mundschnur zu verwenden ist: Ich will ja dem Fisch einen Köder präsentieren, der so unauffällig wie nur möglich ist.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Katze_01 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Moin


@ all

bevor ich Gelüncht werde:

Nein die Amnesiea nehme ich nicht als Schlagschnur, ich vertraue da auf Geflochtene denn ich will ja meine Power auf meinen Stock bringen.

Der vorteil ist halt das sie beim angeln im Binnenland Nachts sehr gut zu sehen ist und dann beim Aalangeln sehr hilfreich sit, wenn der Schlängler ausbüxen will.

Außerdem ist sie ziemlich abriebfest, besonders wenns über Muschelbaänke o.ä.geht.

Katze


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

@petipet,
hast schon Recht, wir sollten auch solche Fragen nicht übergehen. Obwohl ich meine, wenn man sich selbst im Board ein bischen informiert, ist das oft schneller beantwortet.
Ich verstehe aber auch Deine Aussage nicht, warum Du den Köder so "unauffällig" wie möglich präsentieren willst??? Also es sollen doch tatsächlich auch Leuchtperlen und Spinnerblättchen auf einigen Mundschnüren gesichtet worden sein. Meine Mundschnur ist rot - so richtig schön auffällig.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Naja, ich denke es gibt Tage da ist es so, andere Tage da ist es anders...

Gérade bei Platten habe ích mit der roten Amnesia sehr gute Ergebisse gehabt, aber nur wenn ein wenig Wind und Welle war. Wenn der Plattfisch den Wurm erst 10mal umschwimmt und ganz genau betrachtet, dann ist unauffällig schon besser.

So mache ich das jedenfalls...


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Ich habe 3 Platte im Gartenteich und Ihr könnt mir glauben, je auffälliger um so besser. Selbst lackierte Fingenägel werden attakiert wenn die Jungs mal gut drauf sind.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Katze_01 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Moin


@Waldi

Wie jetzt, du hast nen Salzwassergarten Teich oder wie soll ich das verstehen???

Katze


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Da gibts doch tatsächlich noch Boardis die Scholli und ihre Skatbrüder noch nicht kennen. Guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=28231


----------



## IjmTex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*

Was ist denn mit der Schnur SUFIX MEMORY FREE??? Soll genau wie die Amnesia sein und sich auch wieder glatt ziehen lassen, aber sich bei diesem Ziehen angeblich nicht "verlängern"!?!

Hat einer Erfahrung mit dieser Schnur gesammelt und kann darüber etwas erzählen???

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## burti (22. November 2004)

*AW: Amnesia?*



			
				IjmTex schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit der Schnur SUFIX MEMORY FREE??? Soll genau wie die Amnesia sein und sich auch wieder glatt ziehen lassen, aber sich bei diesem Ziehen angeblich nicht "verlängern"!?!


Ich verwende die Memory Free als Mundschnur und bin sehr zufrieden.
Sie längt sich nicht, das ist richtig, sie ist allerdings auch deutlich weniger dehnbar als die Amnesia, bietet also weniger Puffer. 
Verdrallungen lassen sich, analog zur Amnesia, gut entfernen, bzw entstehen erst gar nicht.
Eine Supper Vorfachschnur, allerdings mit deutlich weniger Dehnung als die Amnesia.


----------

